# What size tank would I need for a sanchezi?



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

I want to get a sanchezi and im wondering how big of a tank I would need to hold it for life?

I dont have alot of space.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

32gal would be good, maybe even a 20gal


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

and that would be good for life?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Jake1992 said:


> and that would be good for life?


for life a 50 gal 36 18 18

my sanch is ina 65 gal 36 18 24

but a 24"L 12" W is good until 4-5 inch mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

how fast will they get to the 4-5" mark


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

a 30 is the min. A 3ftx1.5' 30g BREEDER tank will be the best. They are a bit harder to find then standard 36x12 30 g tanks, but the extra 6" is much better. Sanchezi's grow slow after 4". I've had my sanchezi for a couple years and got it just under 4". Its not even 5 inches yet, but its a bit bulkier. i would go straight to a 30g breeder. Be aware though there's a good chance it wont be too active and don't know your piranha experience, but they arn't overly aggressive in most cases and quite timid and shy


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Get as big of a tank as you can fit/afford. If you can fit a 30 breeder, great. If you can do something bigger like a 50 gallon that has a bigger base dimension, even better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks guys i seen a 40g breeder at petsmart. if i get that it will be good enough?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jake1992 said:


> thanks guys i seen a 40g breeder at petsmart. if i get that it will be good enough?


Yes that will be great. Bigger is always better so larger wont hurt, but the next setup up (with a larger footprint) is a 75g thats 4'x 1.5'.

I would get a good canister filter, heater and your good to go.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Jake1992 said:


> thanks guys i seen a 40g breeder at petsmart. if i get that it will be good enough?


That will work just fine. You might want to look on craigs list for one before you spend the doe on a new setup. There's some great deals on that site.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

would a Xp2 be good?

nobody uses Craigslist where i am


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id do xp3 or eheim 2215 or eheim 2217. Id take an eheim over rena, but either will be good

You can check kijiji too for used aquarium stuff of any local forums/ clubs


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Jake1992 said:


> would a Xp2 be good?
> 
> nobody uses Craigslist where i am


That's a shame....good luck with the new setup. New is always great, but a few bucks to put back in your pocket are even better yet.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I would try and cop for an xp3. Also Welcome aboard, look forward to seeing some pics of your new fish when/if you get him


----------

